# mitläufer und trittbrettfahrer



## vierlagig (25 Januar 2009)

welches kamel hat sich unter meinem benutzernamen bei meinem EVU angemeldet?

ES GIBT NUR EINEN *vierlagig*! :evil:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2009)

...ich weiß überhaubt nicht warum du dich schon wieder so aufregst, jetzt warte doch erst einmal ab, vielleicht bezahlt er ja deine Stromrechnung...

gruß helmut

PS. ich war es nicht


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

er/sie/es tut es nicht! ...das wäre wenigstens ein trostpflaster und ich könnte den hof mit 10x1000W ausleuchten


----------



## sue port (26 Januar 2009)

nachahmung und nacheifern sind zeichen von schmeichelei, 
wertschätzung und anerkennung für etwas großes,
sieh das mal so ;-)
...aber wehe ihr kopiert mich *ROFL*


----------



## online (26 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein Double, das für dich hier einspringt, wenn du mal wieder keine Zeit hast. Würde dann bestimmt ach vielen weiterhelfen.


----------



## argv_user (26 Januar 2009)

Haha:
"vierlagig" ist eine gängige Spezifikation von Gebrauchspapier.
Wer sich so nennt muss eben auf das Schlimmste gefasst sein


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Haha:
> "vierlagig" ist eine gängige Spezifikation von Gebrauchspapier.
> Wer sich so nennt muss eben auf das Schlimmste gefasst sein


 
Oder es ist ein solches Sensibelchen, dass ihm dreilagig nicht mehr ausreicht! *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

womit wir wieder beim Thema wären..............


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> welches kamel hat sich unter meinem benutzernamen bei meinem EVU angemeldet?
> 
> ES GIBT NUR EINEN *vierlagig*! :evil:



... wenn sich demnächst die *japanischen Toiletten* in 
Europa durchsetzen, so mit Popo-Spülung und Popo-Fön,
seid Ihre beide überflüssig :shock:


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Ich will auch einen Popo Fön !!!


----------



## Golden Egg (28 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen Popo Fön !!!


Damit die Frisur sitzt?*ROFL*


----------



## argv_user (28 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen Popo Fön !!!



Na dann schau Dir mal den Film "Bob der Butler" an.
Da hat es zudem noch einen Ganzkörperfön...


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Damit die Frisur sitzt?*ROFL*


 

Ne hab mal gehört das die Reichen sich Puderzucker um den Popo blasen 

Vielleicht wenn ich das mit einen Popo Fön mache werde ich auch ganz reich  (Jetzt schrieb aber nicht: Nur wenn du das Filmen lässt)


----------



## Golden Egg (28 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ne hab mal gehört das die Reichen sich Puderzucker um den Popo blasen
> 
> Vielleicht wenn ich das mit einen Popo Fön mache werde ich auch ganz reich  (Jetzt schrieb aber nicht: Nur wenn du das Filmen lässt)



Naja die Reichen bekommen doch aber von anderen(vielen) den Puderzucker in den Popo geblasen.
Find erstmal genügend Leute die dir Puderzucker in den A** blasen wollen.
Oder besser gesagt musst du dafür sorgen das dir viele Puderzucker in den Popo blasen und es selber garnicht merken das sie das tun....


----------



## sue port (28 Januar 2009)

klingt irgendwie nach schwulensauna *ROFL*
wir sind da wohl vom thema abgedriftet.

wer kopiert wird ist es zumindestens wert, daß sich einer die mühe macht gleich zu sein auch wenn es ihm nie gelingen wird.
s gibt nur einen 4L hier...:razz:


----------



## jabba (28 Januar 2009)

*Es gibt nur einen Vierlagig ????*

Schau mal
http://vierlagig.blogspot.com/
http://www.sprachnudel.de/woerterbuch/vierlagig
http://www.yatego.com/mikels-world/...-schwarz?sid=11Y1233166025Y1cfbee1b9ce33ab155
http://www.ciao.de/Liebe_ist__Test_3035251
....
usw

wer ist das ?
http://www.vierlagig.de/index.html




Mal Du
https://my.sputnik.de/vierlagig
https://meinfritz.de/vierlagig


----------



## Golden Egg (29 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Schau mal
> http://vierlagig.blogspot.com/
> http://www.sprachnudel.de/woerterbuch/vierlagig
> http://www.yatego.com/mikels-world/p,46daf689db35f,45e4444ee61619_1,sexy-petticoat-tüll-mini-rock-vierlagig-schwarz?sid=11Y1233166025Y1cfbee1b9ce33ab155
> ...



Das ist bestimmt so wie mit dem Weihnachtsmann....es gibt ein Original und viele Nachahmer.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob wir das Original haben


----------

